# My dog is BRILLIANT!!!



## Fraulein (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm so proud of my girl! We've had her for a week and a half now. So, it's not a very long time. She's melded into our lives very well. We take her on daily walks. Now, last tuesday, we took her on a different route around the neighborhood. A Malamute was tied up on someones porch and when we walked by the house that dog basically came out of nowhere. Well, I hadn't taken her for a walk that particular way since last Tuesday. So, tonight I decided to go that way in hopes of exposing her to him to get her use to dogs. I was walking on the opposite side of the street. Once we were across from that house she stopped walking, looked at me, and acted like she wanted to cross the street, so we did. She was looking and looking for him but he wasn't there so she went on her merry way! I cannot BELIEVE how smart she is for remember that house and that dog! I know I sound like a crazy dog lady but it's very impressive! She was also exposed to a few cats and a little dog and she did well. The little dog came up wagging it's tail and she was fine and didn't feel threatened. And there were also a few "brave" people that wanted to pet the ferocious 35 pound puppy! They even let their kids pet her! I'm really happy with her progress. She also kept wanting to continue doing training this afternoon! But I will say she is not very fond of Hexbugs robot spiders! (lol it's a remote control toy)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Your not a crazy dog lady your just becoming addicted to your GSD.


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

That's awesome! They are so smart. I am feeling the same way about my puppy, I sometimes just can't stop looking at her! I find myself looking forward to our training sessions and play times! Sounds like you are off to a great start!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

They are scary smart!

My puppy did something I found equally impressive last night, although it was just a coincidence and unintentional.

I was bouncing her puppy Kong to her to see if she could catch it mid-air after the first bounce. One time she missed slightly and bounced it off her nose, and right back into my hand from about 10' away. It was EPIC!


----------



## Fraulein (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL!!! I started teaching her to "put your toys up" today. The dogs have a basket of toys and they both know that the stuff in their basket is theirs and they can chew,destroy,lick the heck out of it. So, I'm trying to get her to put her toys back when she's done. So far she just takes them out! HAHAHA! My dads old GSD was brilliant!! I love smart breeds.


----------

